# Bracelet suggestions for a Poljot Aviator 1?



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Greetings all,

I've been trying unsucessfully to find a suitable steel bracelet for my Aviator 1. It appears that the case is a matt steel finish? It almost looks Titanium but i believe it's a bead blasted finish but i'm not sure.

I've tried to find a Poljot bracelet but no luck there 

Any suggestions???

Cheers

John


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi John.

Have you looked at this?

It might be a match. Julian (site owner) would probably be able to tell you if it matched ...as he would be familiar with the Aviator.


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

Draygo said:


> Hi John.
> 
> Have you looked at this?
> 
> It might be a match. Julian (site owner) would probably be able to tell you if it matched ...as he would be familiar with the Aviator.


 Thanks, now I have to own several of those watches!!

On a serious note, is what is the delivery like from that site? Duty etc?


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

SilentBob said:


> Thanks, now I have to own several of those watches!!
> 
> On a serious note, is what is the delivery like from that site? Duty etc?


 It's in Germany, so no duty the UK. Delivery is good and Julian is a top guy.

However... He's on holiday this week!


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

Cheers, I thought that after my post regarding duty....doh!

There is plenty there for me to lust after........now, where did I leave my piggy bank.........


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Draygo said:


> It's in Germany, so no duty the UK. Delivery is good and Julian is a top guy.
> 
> However... He's on holiday this week!


 Alas he said there's no stock of the Matt steel bracelet 

thank you for your email.
Yes, this would be the matt strap but unfortunately the matt 9900 bracelet is sold out now - I have only the brushed version left on stock.
In matt I have the 9550 Milanaise straps - or you can chose a 9020 leather strap with folding clasp etc...

Best wishes, Julian Kampmann


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

SilentBob said:


> Cheers, I thought that after my post regarding duty....doh!
> 
> There is plenty there for me to lust after........now, where did I leave my piggy bank.........


 If you're on facebook, Julian is a member of a site called "Russian watches and clocks for collectors and enthusiasts". You can get an extra discount plus he sometimes sells watches cheaper on there than on his website - for example a Poljot 3133 "Civil" could have been yours for 345 Euros rather than the 465 on the website.


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

Lampoc said:


> If you're on facebook, Julian is a member of a site called "Russian watches and clocks for collectors and enthusiasts". You can get an extra discount plus he sometimes sells watches cheaper on there than on his website - for example a Poljot 3133 "Civil" could have been yours for 345 Euros rather than the 465 on the website.


 I'm not on Facebook, although it is tempting to join just for deals like that.

I might emailing him next week, as there's two I really want. And will order both, if my car doesn't need any work after the mot.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

odyseus10 said:


> Alas he said there's no stock of the Matt steel bracelet


 Bu##er.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

@odyseus10 ...would this work? On Juri L's eBay store, item no. 381509891828


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Draygo said:


> @odyseus10 ...would this work? On Juri L's eBay store, item no. 381509891828


 Funny I did buy one of those, but he sent me the wrong size and it didn't have Poljot stamped on the clasp - got a full refund as he never contested it  But it's the wrong colour too silver.

Not been impressed by Juri L in the past,but that's another story !!

The aviator is more of a grey steel, maybe it's a sand blasted finish?.

I have been suggested this Aviator strap and have bought one ? may or may not be OK???

http://www.maier-uhren.de/Straps/Volmax-Poljot/Aviator-straps/ASBM122.html


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

odyseus10 said:


> I have been suggested this Aviator strap and have bought one ? may or may not be OK???


 Well the end-links look the same as on mine* - so it looks promising. And it's Aviator branded, and the Aviator-branded ones are as far as I know identical. Fingers crossed!

My bracelet came from an Austrian seller (poljot.at) who doesn't seem to be in business any more. I think he was an old guy that's retired or something. He was tricky to deal with as email/online payments and websites were a bit of a struggle for him IIRC!

If it works out, could you let me know? I see to have two of these ...and only one has a steel bracelet... :blush:

*Looking at my photo below, it's a bit over-exposed and the metal is more grey.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Your Poljot definitely looks silver satin steel coloured - compare this to my photo's ????


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they're the same. Mine was pre-Aviator branding on the case back (and some have the A of the Aviator logo on the crown), but the steel seems to be the same.
It's just that last photo which looks odd.

This is more typical:










And this just taken with phone:










...although that still looks brighter than in reality! Must be my iPhone photography letting me down! The light's not great right now and I think the camera is over-compensating?


----------

